# White Bass Run



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

Anyone picking them up yet?


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

If you're referring to NW Ohio, you've got at least a month before they start to show up.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

No, sorry... should've specified. Referring to the Ohio River/tribs.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

I'd still say you have about a month before its in full swing. That's speaking from the OH/WV border though. 

On a related note, I passed over the Mahoning River @ rt 225 near Alliance and I saw 4 or 5 cars parked along the road like they do during the white bass run. According to my logs, the WB run isn't usually good in the Mahoning until the end of April through the first week or two of May. Anyone know something I don't? Are they fishing for crappie?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

jay gimme a call I havnt been down but I'll give you some info, but really, white bass over musky...


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

lol.. ok .. hmm 50-100 white bass in a day and 1-5 Skees a day hmm hooked. on a fly rod.lol... it would be a hard descision!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Steelheader, I see you are in the Cincinnati area. So am I.


Which tribs do you hit? WINK WINK  


I work next door to Lunken airport so the levy is walking distance. I live in Milford so Newtown is only a 5 minute drive. I have never caught a hybrid or a white bass from the LMR, this will be my first full season of attacking the river with a fly rod. 



Any pointers? I'd also love to hit some other tribs I just don't know where to go. I know the time is coming though... I'm watching the temps & levels every day.



Tight lines!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

check ur pm's Fallen!


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I can't wait... look for water temps at 55f and cloudy skies and high fast current (but not coffee water and flood conditions)


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

riverKing said:


> but really, white bass over musky...


Just because I love steak doesn't mean I don't like a burger every now and then. 

Ajax, flood conditions are the best! I still owe you a trip, let's make sure to get out this season.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

For you guys fishing the tributaries...are you bank fishing, wading or using a boat?


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

fallen513 said:


> For you guys fishing the tributaries...are you bank fishing, wading or using a boat?


All the above probably. I don't have a boat but I wade and bank fish.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Hit one of my early spring spots yesterday I was up a trib up a creek.
Cought four hybrids in the 12'' range I only fished about a hour so I would
not call it a run but there was a ton of bait and was seeing a ton of fry shad
so I guess the shad have started to spawned taking the boat out tomorrow so I will report again friday night. I got a feeling I had better bring the camera tomorrow and pack a power lunch


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

That's what I like to hear! 


Water is looking good, was out yesterday just checking out levels & clarity... this weekend is going to be a good one.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Fished all day cought nine but my camera was not working correctly and this was the only pic that did not get completely washed out.
The water was stained up the trib water temp was 53 and I worked extreamly hard for nine fish my partner cought one went about 8 to 9lbs.
any day now things are going to bust loose.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

In case anyone is watching this as much as I am... they're starting to show up in the Ohio tribs. Only males today, no fat females.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

got a few girls saturday but it was alot of work for the relatively small numbers of fish caught. I think all told I got 25 whites but I hit alot of different streams and areas to find fish. couldnt find them stacked up yet, just little groups here and there. give it two weeks and it will be in high gear, a week and it will be worth fishing


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Still catching males WB and hybrids. Cought nine small mouths 10'' to 14'' and the sauger and eyes are coming on pretty strong been catching plenty.
Boating saturday looking for good things to happen.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

Still only catching males... got 5 today, only one was good sized. Plenty of bonus fish though. Think the cold front but the brakes on them... should pick up any day now.


----------



## smokeeater1a10 (Jul 29, 2008)

Please help! I'm looking for good wading access with camping near by. I'm wanting to tackle white bass in the tribs of the Ohio in the Cincinnati area. I've always went up north but funding won't allow that this year. My waders are calling my name.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I have only caught one white this year... The water is too low. Tried again tonight and only caught a sauger. This has been a dry spring so far.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Took the boat out on the OR and fished the mouths to sevral tribs and creek mouths. The WB's where stacked up at the mouths cought them at will
big fat females full of eggs. As a bonus we were also catching a lot of smallmouths nothing huge but cought over a dozen. I think the rain will pull the WB's up the tribs they looked ready to spawn.


----------



## Cincyghosthunter (Jun 4, 2008)

Heading out tonight after work, hopefully all this rain has got them in place.


----------

